# Compak R120



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

Londinium now have this (from twitter) just out of the box and are also advertising for sale on their website. From a quick Google, looks to have been around for a while but I have never seen mention of it anywhere - apart from a passing mention of 120mm burrs by coffeechap when we were chatting about grinders a few weeks ago

Rather OTT for home use (not that that ever seems to stop anyone) it will do 1kg of beans in a minute! The price seems similar to EK43 and Reiss was asking for views on twitter as to whether might be the one to challenge that


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

will be on my bench this week!! and at the grinder event on the 20th july (should come with warnings attached though as it is huge)


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Looking forward to hearing more about this.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

How huge? Haven't heard much about it either except from Dave


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Same height and width as an EK but not quite as deep.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Burrs on the R120 are set horizontal - be interesting to see how, if at all, this affects retention.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

oop north said:


> The price seems similar to EK43 and Reiss was asking for views on twitter as to whether might be the one to challenge that


Lol, he'd be better off finding out and then posting the results to us all so that we can add it to our shopping list. The Boots Spoon Grinder TM could be better than the EK, who knows, I certainly can't argue with that...

Looking forward to your findings CC! Any maybe even a play on the beast at the grind off (which I may be able to make).


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Xpenno said:


> Lol, he'd be better off finding out and then posting the results to us all so that we can add it to our shopping list. The Boots Spoon Grinder TM could be better than the EK, who knows, I certainly can't argue with that...
> 
> Looking forward to your findings CC! Any maybe even a play on the beast at the grind off (which I may be able to make).


Good job you mentioned the trademark on the spoonymatic 47 I'd be after you otherwise.

if CC says its a big grinder then cripes , it must be big


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Good job you mentioned the trademark on the spoonymatic 47 I'd be after you otherwise.
> 
> if CC says its a big grinder then cripes , it must be big


Agreed! I like the chute clearing mech, I was thinking about trying to make something similar for my K10 but then quickly ran out of talent.....


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Good job you mentioned the trademark on the spoonymatic 47 I'd be after you otherwise.
> 
> if CC says its a big grinder then cripes , it must be big


Only in his dreams

By the way, doesn't the latest incarnation of the SpoonymaticTM come with 125mm burrs? Thought the 47 was for pour over. Could be wrong, though.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Did you know the R120 comes with 'vibrating plate' - think that was the clincher for Dave!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

38 kgs in weight so not the most portable of beasts, twin fans to keep it cool, i hope it is all I think it will be...


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> 38 kgs in weight so not the most portable of beasts, twin fans to keep it cool, i hope it is all I think it will be...


Boom! 38kg that is outrageous!


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

I love the Compak videos, they are sooo cheese!






Seriously though it looks huge! Love it.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

retention seems low from the videos too


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Switch looks much better than ek.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Xpenno said:


>


Wow, comes with 'white gloves' service too


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> Switch looks much better than ek.


Agree with that. Is it stepped or stepless?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

That grinder is haunted


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

stepless adjustment i believe


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> That grinder is haunted


Elaboration required....


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Have you seen the video geezers possessed , the devil speaking tongues through his possessed body, its like ''step in to the light Carol-anne, step into the light'' bag of charcoal floating around by itself. Scared the hell out of me


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

easily scared then gary?


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

Hm, a bit big for single dosing then?!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

not really as the ek is huge and is probably the best single dosing grinder thus far.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> not really as the ek is huge and is probably the best single dosing grinder thus far.


You're gonna need a bigger lens hood


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

hood, more like bucket


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

dont think the profile will be reduced by any CC trickery with this grinder.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

In theory this does have the makings of an amazing grinder, it depends if the voodoo that is within the ek43 is within this as well


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> In theory this does have the makings of an amazing grinder, it depends if the voodoo that is within the ek43 is within this as well


It's got big burrs but has it got the right burrs, it could be better than the EK but only testing will tell, looking forward to seeing how it does


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> not really as the ek is huge and is probably the best single dosing grinder thus far.


I was commenting on the video impression - didn't realise how big it was until i saw the guy standing next to it! Plus the ek has slightly less visual bulk, I think, even if the same height and footprint

I have been informed there is a 140mm version too, in case 120 not big enough!

Looking forward to hearing your views, Dave, and of course those of Reiss as well


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The R140 was a consideration but it only comes in 3 phase versions. The Ek certainly appears much more slenders and when run without a hopper is a lot less tall.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I think one of the interesting things about this grinder is that compak down sized the motor wattage, probably due to load that it placed on a single phase 1.5 hp grinder. Ek43 have been failing in cafe environments through constantly being turned off and on which is not how they were designed to be used.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

How much does one of these cost ?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

cheapest is £2250


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Thecatlinux said:


> How much does one of these cost ?


It's about £2,000 with the VAT At Coffee Classics Direct - I just did a quick search!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Knew it was going to have a hefty price tag be interesting to see how it compares with the you know what.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

actually have found a site that does them for £1518 plus vat, s cheaper than an ek43

http://www.coffeeclassicsdirect.co.uk/retail-and-industrial-grinders-95-c.asp


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Not in stock though.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

correct but these are a special order item even from fracino


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

and show me a site where you dont currently have to wait 6 weeks for an ek43


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> actually have found a site that does them for £1518 plus vat, s cheaper than an ek43
> 
> http://www.coffeeclassicsdirect.co.uk/retail-and-industrial-grinders-95-c.asp


Thanks but not thinking of buying one just yet ! SJ is keeping me going for the time being .


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

garydyke1 said:


> Have you seen the video geezers possessed , the devil speaking tongues through his possessed body, its like ''step in to the light Carol-anne, step into the light'' bag of charcoal floating around by itself. Scared the hell out of me


Read this before I watched the video, you forgot to mention the spinning grinder blades coming flying towards you, maybe some sort of subliminal advertising or like you say haunted.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

That video reminded me of those awful dubbed kids TV shows the BBC used to show...it's just strange and hard to take the guy seriously. I'm sure he's spoke in English but they've dubbed someone else over the top anyhow


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

coffeechap said:


> and show me a site where you dont currently have to wait 6 weeks for an ek43


I will have one for sale once my white one (finally) arrives!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Compak R120 spotted at Caister lifeboat gala


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Iphone spinning photos most annoying ever


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Thecatlinux said:


> Compak R120 spotted at Caister lifeboat gala


Not too impressed with the grind consistency - too many boulders there


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Not too impressed with the grind consistency - too many boulders there


 But look how much it's done!

Actually I think its a world war 2 sea mine that washed up on the beach ....if it starts ticking I'm off !


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

That's not big enough to be an r120


----------



## Viernes (Dec 10, 2011)

So? Any updates with this? It performs like the EK43? Better? Worse? Different?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

They both make very tasty coffee ...

One is bigger than the other

No one I believe has measured side by side extraction yields

Coffee chap is the only person that has the compak and the EK , so his experience can be the only comparative one between two grinders


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Viernes, the grind consistency is excellent, similar in performance to the ek43, a little less sweetness but more clarity. Still early days for me but it is a very very good, very low ( .1g) retention Titan, which unlocks so much more than the versalab or big mazzers


----------

